# Fla. St. vs Auburn



## tcward (Jan 6, 2014)

Who you got? I say Noles 41-28.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll take the Noles too


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 6, 2014)

AU 41- Noles 38


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 6, 2014)

Pulling for Auby, but feel St. may be too much. Hope I'm wrong.
St 41 Auby 30.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

Noles....Just win


----------



## nickel back (Jan 6, 2014)

like the Noles but thanks Auburn wins......


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 6, 2014)

Auburn 31 FSU 24 at the closest


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 6, 2014)

Is Saban sitting in a high chair?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 6, 2014)

Noles


----------



## maker4life (Jan 6, 2014)

I've got FSU but win or lose I'm just to see my Noles back!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm takin the Barners....38-28...got a feeling....not a good feeling but.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 6, 2014)

I see the idiot Corso is on hand. Loved it when he gathered up his toys and went home when Florida was whuppin' up on Ohio St. a few years back. Thought he was going to cry there for a while. What a puke.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm takin the Barners....38-28...got a feeling....not a good feeling but.....



There is luck and then there is Auburn luck. I've seen too many mind-boggling finales over the years to put anything past them if this game is close at the end.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2014)

Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> Is Saban sitting in a high chair?



No a booster seat,,,


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2014)

Barners better figger out that blitz.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 6, 2014)

War Eagle!!!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 6, 2014)

We'll settle in...let's go Noles.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 6, 2014)

The Barn by 10!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wde!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

Defense has done a good job, offense needs to get going.

Go Noles


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

Auburn looking good so far.  Missed an early wide open TD pass and gave FSU a second chance on that punt, but held again:

First game #5 Jake Holland hasn't started at linebacker. Looks like we improved at LB during the off weeks 

7-3 end of first


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks like the noles are in for a game


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 6, 2014)

The noles ain't in kansas anymore.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 6, 2014)

Noles better wake up or this is going to be ugly.


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

Got to keep the pressure on.  FSU is so talented that you can't let them get a breath.  Pound, Pound, Pound.


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> The noles ain't in kansas anymore.


The noles aint in the ACC anymore.

Uh oh - 14-3 Auburn


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

Offense needs to come out and answer.


----------



## riprap (Jan 6, 2014)

Look at the shape CMR has left the noles.


----------



## Gamegetter (Jan 6, 2014)

Is the SEC really up 14-3?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 6, 2014)

Ooooohhhhh, choke, oooohohh....

Don't really care either way.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 6, 2014)

weagle said:


> Got to keep the pressure on.  FSU is so talented that you can't let them get a breath.  Pound, Pound, Pound.



It's easier to be a bully on small playground.They ain't nothing special in town.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 6, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Offense needs to come out and answer.



They did,you just didn't like the answer.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 6, 2014)

If noles pull this out that Winston bobble head doll is a piece of cake.....


----------



## MadMallard (Jan 6, 2014)

Roll Barner's Roll


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2014)

i cannot make myself pull for Auburn.





But it won't hurt my feelings if they win. The Aubies understand.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

Gamegetter said:


> Is the SEC really up 14-3?



No its Auburn


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

Very Clean game so far.  Few penalties and no late hitting, cheap shots etc from either team.  That one by FSU was pretty minor chicken fighting.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 6, 2014)

FSU's defense looks as porous as UGA's.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 6, 2014)

Or floriduhhs


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

That missed FG hurt.  We've blow 10 pts.   Got to keep the pressure on.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 6, 2014)

Winston looks as if he's gonna start crying


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 6, 2014)

FSU looks horrible.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2014)

my goodness.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 6, 2014)

So if Auburn fans roll their own town with tp..........Do they egg their own cars???


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 6, 2014)

Crying bobble head doll......tough night....


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

winston fumble - uh oh. better not let them tigers get up 21-3


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

oh say it aint so.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 6, 2014)

ACC???????

FSU better be workin on half time adjustments.


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

somebody call duke and see if they want to come play.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2014)

Say good night Gracie.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 6, 2014)

So much for the Heisman meaning anything.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2014)

The bad news for Florida State is that the Auburn offensive line is not going to weaken as the game progresses.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 6, 2014)

Well this is not going well...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2014)

What a beatdown.


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

It's going to take at least 35 to win I think.  We need to make Hay.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2014)

So far it's looking like the rebirth of obnoxious Auburn fans for about a year. I predicted a solid Nole victory.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 6, 2014)

It ain't over yet....


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

fake punt. they are pulling out all the tricks.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 6, 2014)

Auburn fans chanting SEC.... Buncha homers.....


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 6, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Well this is not going well...



What did you think was gonna happen? You really didn't think AU would crush them?I understand school spirit but deep inside ya just gotta know...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 6, 2014)

Boy that took guts to try that!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> It ain't over yet....



The early interference no call drive killer didn't help much. Looks like the stripes are seeing spots.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 6, 2014)

4th Q is when the punishment will take place.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 6, 2014)

Well that no call will cost FSU the whole game.....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 6, 2014)

Td.  FSU


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 6, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> So much for the Heisman meaning anything.



It rarely does.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> They did,you just didn't like the answer.



You're right. That was more like it

Go Noles


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll see the final in the morning at 4. Good niter...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 6, 2014)

Seems like the refs are trying hard not to impact the game, but several obvious calls, on both sides, missed.


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

Good drive by FSU.  Made some blocks up front that time


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 6, 2014)

Yea AU don't need them to get too confident...


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 6, 2014)

Where did all the FSU fans go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

hancock husler said:


> Where did all the FSU fans go



Right here


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 6, 2014)

hancock husler said:


> Where did all the FSU fans go



Looking for a dry crying towel i guess.


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

Second half will be epic.  FSU has weathered the storm and they will be settled down. 

Tigers have got to keep pounding on O and the D-line has got to put even more pressure on JW.

2 quarters of Big Boy Football coming up.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

hancock husler said:


> Where did all the FSU fans go



Lol, You beat me to it. They basically sabotaged the Sugar Bowl thread and right now not a peep. And I'm breaking SEC code and pulling for them tonight.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

Noles need to come out and keep running the ball in the 2nd half.  The entire offense was terrible until that last drive leaving the defense in some bad spots. Give credit to Auburn they definitely owned the 1st half.

Still a half left. Need a score to start 3rd.

Go Noles!!


----------



## poohbear (Jan 6, 2014)

Grown man football


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 6, 2014)

This is gonna' be a nail biter in the 4th quarter. The Semiholes aren't done yet, and we better play hard and not make any mistakes.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 6, 2014)

We're still in it...barely.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 6, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> Lol, You beat me to it. They basically sabotaged the Sugar Bowl thread and right now not a peep. And I'm breaking SEC code and pulling for them tonight.



Present and accounted for!


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 6, 2014)

Florida state is a great football team for their conference. Auburn is a great team but no matter how we all analyze this game or who is gonna win, they all played their butts off to get here. Saban is doing a great job too.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 6, 2014)

weagle said:


> Second half will be epic.  FSU has weathered the storm and they will be settled down.
> 
> Tigers have got to keep pounding on O and the D-line has got to put even more pressure on JW.
> 
> 2 quarters of Big Boy Football coming up.



This. Auburn had to have this type of start to have a chance to win...they needed that catch/td on their opening drive...and the fake punt FSU converted was huge for them. Down by only 11 makes it very manageable. 

They just played one of the worst halves ever and they're only down 11.  Auburn usually gets off to the fast start and then just tries to hang on.  Should be a heck of a second half.


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

I am very proud of the way Auburn is playing.


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

Huge start to the 2nd half.  JW on the ground twice.


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

they cant call pass interference but they can see holding.


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

GranCazador said:


> they cant call pass interference but they can see holding.



Yeah that hurt.

  Auburn seems very focus.  No extra junk going on, special teams solid, still flying around like they are fresh.

We need points!!!


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

No clowning around from Winston now.  He is serious and settled down.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 6, 2014)

Bama would have spanked FSU. The All Cupcake Conference isn't the same thing as the SEC.


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

holding them to a field goal is good. now auburn needs to answer with 7 and be done with it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

GranCazador said:


> they cant call pass interference but they can see holding.



Can't see a facemask either. As mentioned earlier refs have missed a few on both sides. What can we expect they're from the Big 10


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Good stop, now capitalize again with 6 + 2.


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

Big stop by FSU right there.  This looks like the 3rd qtr we played against UGA.

Refocus and establish the run Tigers.


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

auburn needs to quit trying to be cute with its offense and do what they do best. run that read option, jet sweep, and that quick slant down the middle.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

FSU defense giving it all they've got. Cmon Offense


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

End of 3.  8 pt game...Who wants it more?


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 6, 2014)

GranCazador said:


> auburn needs to quit trying to be cute with its offense and do what they do best. run that read option, jet sweep, and that quick slant down the middle.



Got that right.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 6, 2014)

Go Noles...they wanted us in the 4th...let's put it on them!


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> End of 3.  8 pt game...Who wants it more?



Anybody's ball game right now.  Gut check time.  I know my Tigers won't blink, but that's a 1000 horse power offense for FSU.,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

weagle said:


> Gut check time



This x2


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 6, 2014)

Did anyone bet? I took AU + 7 for 200.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 6, 2014)

what was the penalty?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

Now we got us a ballgame.

Cmon Noles!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Kids gotta stop making those selfish penalties. Great game so far though!!


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

Well this is what we wanted:  4th Qtr ballgame.

We have to execute.  We can't out talent FSU.


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

like i said earlier. they stopped being cute and started pounding them again. once a coach always a coach.


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

that hurts. why go play action on 3rd and short when youve just pounded it down their throats. stop being cute or your gonna lose.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 6, 2014)

Why throw it when you just ran it down their throat??


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

One final drive. What you got FSU?


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

Did not execute.  It's up to our D against the #1 offense in the Nation.  

WDE!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 6, 2014)

whoa nellie, 4:42 min for all the chips


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 6, 2014)

100 yd return, are u kiddin me?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow!! But fsu's defense is gassed and Auburn has a lot of time. Gotta get one last stop and work the rest of the clock down. Man this has been one of the best bowl seasons ive watched in a long time.


----------



## MadMallard (Jan 6, 2014)

War Eagle luck running out.Ballgame now.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 6, 2014)

Hold on boys...


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 6, 2014)

That wasn't good


----------



## poohbear (Jan 6, 2014)

Has that Golden Horseshoe fell off of auburn?  probably


----------



## K80 (Jan 6, 2014)

Get the big man off the field...

Its been a great game.  Go SEC!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

what a runback, what a scramble and conversion! What a game, fan of neither school but this game was worth watching all the others, worth the wait! Love It!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

Gotta pull SEC, so go war eagles or tigers, whatever they are.


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

omg what a game


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

DANG, what a run, tackle much


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What a game!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh boy.  1 min left. Auburn up by 4


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

I am so proud of my Tigers.  This game aint close to over but oh my goodness what an effort.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 6, 2014)

Ya had to know that was gonna happen. Freakin wow.


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

best game in a while. who cares who wins - just wow.


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 6, 2014)

What a game!!  Is karma gonna pick tonight to catch up with the Barners?  They are due to have one of those miracle plays go the other way.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Told ya!  Now for sure one last drive to win. Nows the time to man up boys if your gonna knock off THE SEC.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 6, 2014)

The running back is a MAN.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

man those steaks in paymasters avatar look good right now,mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## K80 (Jan 6, 2014)

about to find out who has the horse shoe tonight...


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

oh snap!


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

officiating is terrible


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

Guys,  I'm pacing the floor


Oh boy


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 6, 2014)

crazy


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

gotta put it in to win, no feild goal FSU


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

i dont like either one of them and im all giddy.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 6, 2014)

jimbo getting a workout, haha


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

What 

a 

game


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Guys,  I'm pacing the floor
> 
> 
> Oh boy



If I were an fsu fan so would I. Freakin great game!!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

GranCazador said:


> i dont like either one of them and im all giddy.



me too, to bad these are the last few snaps of college football this season


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Winston run for the win??


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

OH! 4 yards from glory. dont pull a Georgia.


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

delay - darn it boy.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

He was going to. Gotta call different play now


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

now you want to call a penalty


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

flag what? no way


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

F s u ???


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2014)

Roll Noles


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

Holy crap!


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 6, 2014)

it aint over. ask bama.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Onside kick for the win boys!!! Dont let them run the ball back like on my Bama boys


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats FSu....


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats FSU, they proved theyre the best this year.


----------



## MadMallard (Jan 6, 2014)

Horseshoe to the Noles


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 6, 2014)

Hmmmm....


----------



## alphachief (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you believe in miracles ??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

Not over yet.  Stop em Noles


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 6, 2014)

What a finish. FSU never gave up, and we just weren't good enough at the end to win. Congratulations FSU.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 6, 2014)

Only have access to keep up with the game on live web scoreboard.  Sounds like a great exciting game to be watching with a close finish.  Whatta comeback!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 6, 2014)

I dont think AU has that many horse shoes


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 6, 2014)

Man, what a ballgame!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 6, 2014)

Great game FSU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 6, 2014)

To exhausted to post...so proud to be a Seminole!


----------



## david w. (Jan 6, 2014)

WOW.What a game!!!! congrats FSU!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2014)

Great game by both teams.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 6, 2014)

Great game, congrats Noles!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

WOW. WHAT A GAME!!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hats off to Auburn, but so glad so see the Gus Luck Bus detour. Great job FSU. Far cry from domination but outstanding win none the less.

The road to 16 starts tomorrow. Until next season.....ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 6, 2014)

Booyah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 6, 2014)

Very good game.....now gnight...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 6, 2014)

Luck finally run out....... Way to go FSU!!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 6, 2014)

Good game, congrats to both .


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome game hate it for auburn. Hate the criminoles


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

Congratulations FSU.  Never quit and made the plays when they had too.  

WDE!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry for being late, but ESPN scoreboard got stuck on 9-sec. & then 3-sec. for several minutes each.  

Whatta game.  Congrats to FSU on the win.  Auburn played a tough good game, too.  Great close competitive national championship game we expect & look forward to.


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 6, 2014)

Great game!!  Congrats to the Noles!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 6, 2014)

Missed field goals really really really hurt..... Live by em and eventually you'll die by em.
Congrats to fsu.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 6, 2014)

Good game FSU.


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2014)

weagle said:


> It's going to take at least 35 to win I think.  We need to make Hay.



I cringed when we missed that field goal.  I knew we would need every point against this crew.


----------



## riprap (Jan 6, 2014)

I think Winston is related to Ray Lewis.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats Noles!  Executed in the second half when it mattered most.

Still an unbelievable season for AU

WDE!


----------



## HCREB (Jan 6, 2014)

Good teams win even when they play a terrible game. . . Congrats to the Noles!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 7, 2014)

One of the best games I have listened to (Gene and William) in a long time, GREAT game Auburn! Auburn deserved to win just much as FSU did.

GO NOLES!


----------



## maker4life (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome game!!!!!! Heart all over the field!!! Go Noles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow. Another great game!!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 7, 2014)

that'll be a great trivia question in 20 years.

what was the coaches' name of the last BCS National Champion in college football

Jimbo


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 7, 2014)

that'll be a great trivia question in 20 years.

what was the coaches' name of the last BCS National Champion in college football

Jimbo, you jus


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 7, 2014)

I just have to point out one thing. I have NEVER known any Auburn fans that were good sports before. Usually and mostly the ones I have been in contact with, even good friends are the WORST second only to LSU fans. Cry and make excuses when things are bad, and very arrogant and cocky when all's well.
On here though, I must say you all have been very good sports about the game and season and seem to understand that what we all sit diwn to enjoy is just that, a game. Glad to see there are some great Auburn fans out there! Your team had a great season and should all be very proud of that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> ACC???????
> 
> FSU better be workin on half time adjustments.





Gamegetter said:


> Is the SEC really up 14-3?





Bpruitt said:


> It's easier to be a bully on small playground.They ain't nothing special in town.



Hmmmmmm


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow...the past week has been by far the best football week in a long time as far as games going down to the wire. 

Congrats to FSU....yall deserve the BCSNC title.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 7, 2014)

What a game!     Congrats to FSU.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 7, 2014)

My boys are back !!!!! Maybe we start a bama like run !!! See y'all next year !! Go noles and acc


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 7, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> AU 41- Noles 38





Muddyfoots said:


> Pulling for Auby, but feel St. may be too much. Hope I'm wrong.
> St 41 Auby 30.





Bpruitt said:


> Auburn 31 FSU 24 at the closest



Good close guesses.  

Tebow had a good guess on the game end scores too. 



http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/college/tebow-bcs-final-score-prediction-article-1.1568287 

Tim Tebow predicts Florida State to win BCS title game 35-31, is off by one point

Tebow says on ESPN's College Gameday: 'Auburn might be a team of destiny, but tonight, Florida State is deeper from top to bottom... I think they win 35-31.' The Seminoles won 34-31.


TUESDAY, JANUARY 7, 2014, 1:14 AM


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 7, 2014)

ACC grown man football !!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 7, 2014)

Way to go Noles! Glad you beat the barners!!! I just wish is was 64-31.


----------



## GASeminole (Jan 7, 2014)

What a game. Noles were playing scared for awhile. Amazing how 1 play (fake punt) can change everything. Hats off to auburn.


----------



## Gamegetter (Jan 7, 2014)

Very exciting game to watch.  Congrats to Florida State.  The better team won in a very close game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess it's safe to say that Fisher far outcoached Malzahn.  After being down 21-3, FSU outscored Auburn 31-10...and 24-10 in the second half.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 7, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> I dont think AU has that many horse shoes



This! Rabbit hat is empty too... I'm sooo.. glad not have to put up with the most obnoxious fans next to Fla, LSU, and that other one...


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 7, 2014)

Auburn was a 1st half team against UGA and FSU.  FSU's defense in the 2nd half made the real difference.  They shut Auburn down for the most part.  Winston did not look that great until that last drive and on that one, he looked as good as his hype.  Great game to watch.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 7, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Auburn was a 1st half team against UGA and FSU.  FSU's defense in the 2nd half made the real difference.  They shut Auburn down for the most part.  Winston did not look that great until that last drive and on that one, he looked as good as his hype.  Great game to watch.



Auburn's speed rush was giving him fits early, but once he started getting rid of the ball quicker, he went all Aaron Murray on them.

Great game and nothing to be ashamed of for either team!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I guess it's safe to say that Fisher far outcoached Malzahn.  After being down 21-3, FSU outscored Auburn 31-10...and 24-10 in the second half.



Not sure if coaching is it or not....Auburn was that way a lot of the season....get up big...and hang on for the win.

I think other teams (as well as FSU) made good halftime adjustments and got settled in for the second half.  Down by 11 with the ball first in the second half is not a huge deficit to overcome.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 7, 2014)

4 lead changes in the last 5 minutes.. Outstanding game.

Congratulations to FSU


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 8, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> I just have to point out one thing. I have NEVER known any Auburn fans that were good sports before. Usually and mostly the ones I have been in contact with, even good friends are the WORST second only to LSU fans. Cry and make excuses when things are bad, and very arrogant and cocky when all's well.
> On here though, I must say you all have been very good sports about the game and season and seem to understand that what we all sit diwn to enjoy is just that, a game. Glad to see there are some great Auburn fans out there! Your team had a great season and should all be very proud of that.[/QUOTE
> 
> I feel the same way about mutt fans.


----------

